# Materials, and finding them on the cheap



## YamaOfParadise (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey all, this is a bit of a two part question. I am preparing to start on my first model railroad layout this summer, and I intend to both make as much as I can on my own, and to do it on the cheap. So I ask you, what materials should I use, and how can I try and find them on the cheap?

For the table, I intend to build an L-girder table and have a few places I can get wood for this, but I'd still like feedback. For landscape, I'd ideally want to use foam board or polystyrene, but I know it can be expensive if buying new. As for the actual detailing of the rest of the environment, and building construction, I have no particular idea of what I want to use.

I also do intend to try and do some resin casting of at least rolling stock, as I already have some experience in molding and the actual casting. Don't particularly need any feedback on that, though I imagine that can be useful for some detailing on the actual layout.

Thanks in advance, really any constructive feedback in bound to be useful!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure to what extent you are asking for advice, so will just
list a few suggestions.

1. Pine 1X3 or 1X4 is sufficient for most layout construction. 
You can use as light as 1/4" plywood for table top. Plan on
cross members to avoid top sag.

2. Many modellers use 1 or 2" blue or pink foam for sound
deadening over the plywood.

3. It's good to plan for available foam or cork roadbed for
main lines. You can get 1/4" paper backed foam sheets
from Walmart craft section that makes ideal base for
yards, or you can just lay yard tracks on your foam overlay.

4. Hills and mountains can be made of various easily available
materials such as plaster cloth, paper strips soaked with
a glue solution, or dry wall paste. One no cost material
that you can use for scenery is foam packaging material
that protect TV sets, computers and other devices for
shipping.

Read through the various threads here on the forum for other ideas
that can help you build your layout.

Don


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

DonR about covered it regarding various materials that can be useful. One other advantage of using the 4x8 sheets of foam insulation on top of plywood, is it makes it very easy for placement of traffic signs, railroad signs, cutting out of rivers, ponds, etc.

The other thing to remember is, it is your railroad. You have to impress and/or satisfy nobody but yourself.

Welcome to the form, by the way.

God Bless
Bob


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cheap ground cover can be made from stuff in the yard, leaves, dirt etc. Takes a bit of time but it's free. Dollar store sells some stuff you can use too, I've bought trees around Christmas time, stuff for ground cover etc. Even speaker wire for lights. See if anyone is residing there home in the area, might have foam scraps. I didn't want to put the work in for proper ballist, I used asphalt shingles. You can also use the for roads. You look at junk in a different light when building a layout!


----------

